# Who owns the VSR?



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

This is the only VW Motorsport part I know. And, I heard there were only 500 made. So, let's see how many owners there really are, whether installed or not.
Probably a long shot, and I'll be lucky to see 5. But whatever.
Here's mine:


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

oh! that would look nice in my VWMS parts collection


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (saddest6day66)*

Post pics of your VWMS collection! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6V10* »_Post pics of your VWMS collection! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i dont have pics of everything.. here is a few things i had pics of in my photobucket http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*FV-QR*

Couple guys in the Corrado forum have em.


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

Sexy!


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (DBR007)*

crappy pic but the shifter,tower,and cables is all real!


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (kevinmacd)*

Nice guys! Keep the pics coming! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWIRUS (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (kevinmacd)*

Those look like E36 M3 Vader seats!

_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_crappy pic but the shifter,tower,and cables is all real!


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VWIRUS)*

yes they were!


----------



## V8Star (Jun 27, 2007)

VSR manifolds are so pretty.. LMK if anyone wants to sell his/hers. Im in the market http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 43%burnt (Apr 24, 2008)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (kevinmacd)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kevinmacd* »_crappy pic but the shifter,tower,and cables is all real!









whoaaa where did u find that?


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

not vwms but a rare votex piece...


----------



## RallyeG (Oct 27, 2003)

got a vsr on my rallye golf vr. can't post pics et though


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

when did the title of this get changed?


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: (_a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_a2coupe2a_* »_when did the title of this get changed?

Not sure what you mean. I never changed the title of this post. I still want to know how many VSR owners are out there, whether it's installed and functional or just sitting somewhere in their garage.


----------



## DBR007 (Sep 23, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

Are these any larger than the stock 2.8 mani? 2.9 from the Storm... maybe larger?


----------



## emmkaytwo (Jan 22, 2006)

*Re: (_a2coupe2a_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *_a2coupe2a_* »_not vwms but a rare votex piece...

















holy **** that is amazing i would give a nut for that


----------



## Habafrog (May 2, 2006)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

that manifold is sweeeeeeet


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (Habafrog)*

i have one that may be for sale shortly PM for info


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (special-ed)*

I have a VGI, can i play?


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*

No you can't Phil...its not a VSR.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (abt cup)*

mine looks like one though, kinda sorta


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*

I got a VSR!


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (iAco)*

forgive me for my ignorance but whats the deal with vsr and vgr, is it just a different cover or manifold are they factory vw upgrades or something?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (apexT)*

VSR has a spot for the spark plug holes
VGI doesnt and usually has a filler plate that covers the valve cover gap.
Its basically the same thing.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (apexT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *apexT* »_forgive me for my ignorance but whats the deal with vsr and vgr, is it just a different cover or manifold are they factory vw upgrades or something?

VSR is the original. 500 were made, to my knowledge. It was a VW part. Then, the design was sold to Schrick, hence the VGI was born. The VGI, I'm told, makes better numbers than the VSR. The VSR is more of the "holy grail" type thing because it's super rare.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

Super rare, lol, you can basically always buy one if you have enough cash. Oh well. I think if you could get a cover without the "P" it would be more rare than one with. I know it stands for hte manufacturer, i think its Piedburg or something like that, i have an old throttlebody with the same insignia on it. I know the cover piece comes off.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

keep rolling em, its true.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_Super rare, lol, you can basically always buy one if you have enough cash. 

really, then show me one for sale right now








not one that has sold, one I can buy TODAY


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
really, then show me one for sale right now








not one that has sold, one I can buy TODAY










since your trying to be funny
http://www.flatoutperformance....=Vg47


----------



## iAco (Aug 3, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_
since your trying to be funny
http://www.flatoutperformance....=Vg47


Not in stock.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (iAco)*

you d-bag's, there was just one for sale 5 days ago. they are attainable, you guys just think they are the end all be all.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*

Gotta love the haters. If you have nothing good to say, be mature about it and stay out of the thread.


----------



## brilliantyellowg60 (Aug 30, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (iAco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iAco* »_

Not in stock.

and they havent had one in years
it comes down to this VSR is rare only 500 made
VGI are not rare and can be bought any day of the week
I am still looking for a VSR, the last one sold in minutes............
(i cant spend my whole day on the internet waiting)


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6V10* »_Gotta love the haters. If you have nothing good to say, be mature about it and stay out of the thread.

i dont see how me saying its available if you have the cash is a hater...
for the guy above me looking for one, i have seen over 15 sold in my 10 years, i havent even seen 15 ABT A9's sold or Recaro A8's sold.
You want rare, get an A59 or A59 kit.


_Modified by ThatGuy at 7:13 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*

yea I put mine up for sale and it was sold in 15 minutes btw I have a set of recaro A8's and they were a hell of alot easier to come by than the vsr was. Every once in a blue moon there is one put up or sale and they dont normally last long.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (special-ed)*

they used to be a hell of a lot easier, i remember any day of hte week you could get them, anymore, slim pickings. I believe the production numbers on A8's being very low also. Don't have the exact figure though.


----------



## special-ed (Jun 24, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*

2 different types of A8s big bolster and small bolster. definitely rare because they are crazy expensive but more readily available than a vsr


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (special-ed)*

correct, on both accounts. but i'm kinda over it anyway.


----------



## abt cup (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (ThatGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ThatGuy* »_
guy above me looking for one, i have seen over 15 sold in my 10 years, i havent even seen 15 ABT A9's sold or Recaro A8's sold.
You want rare, get an A59 or A59 kit.


IMO...even if the A59 kit is readily available...I'm not sure how many people will want it. Honestly...I don't think it looks all that great. The Abt kit looks much better to me.
The A9's like the RS prices are way over inflated. The prices being thrown around is ridiculous.
 







The VSR to me is a piece of VW history...not hyped up Vortex bling.


----------



## JumpalTurbo5 (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (abt cup)*

So, this VSR is only for OBD1 VR6 engine?


----------



## ThatGuy (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (JumpalTurbo5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JumpalTurbo5* »_So, this VSR is only for OBD1 VR6 engine?

Correct.


----------



## nickg (Nov 11, 2001)

the vsr was made for vw by pierburg..same company that made it for schrick...(notice the P in the casting ...their logo)


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6V10* »_
Here's mine:









Glad you got it put back together after all of these years, but the black/polish scheme looks strangely familiar.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (tachycardia)*

I bought the VSR already powdercoated black. And then just polished the VSR plate and painted the lettering. This was back in 2003.


_Modified by VR6V10 at 10:01 PM 10-2-2008_


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

Did you ever fix the flap?


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (tachycardia)*

Never got around to it. Maybe, when I bring in my car for a respray next spring, i'll send it to "yellowslc" to have it worked on.


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

Rob is working on VSRs now? It's going to be another 10 years until his car is finished.








FYI... getting the flap to work while it's off the car is the easy part.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (tachycardia)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tachycardia* »_Rob is working on VSRs now? It's going to be another 10 years until his car is finished.








FYI... getting the flap to work while it's off the car is the easy part.

Yeah, Louis referred me to him. And he said he would do it. But, I just haven't had the time to pull it off.
Is your flap functional? I'm almost thinking of not putting a flap ever. It's what killed my previous engine.


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

To be honest, eliminating the flap isn't a bad idea. I lost one of the screws that holds the flap to the stem in the intake. Thankfully, it was spit out before causing damage to the motor. I had a new flap machined and replaced all of the hardware and I'm back in business.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (tachycardia)*

Yeah, I might just go ahead and leave it as is. The same thing happened to me. The screw/bolt got loose and ruined my engine. All heard was a metal "clank" sound. And that was the end of that. Good thing that came out of this is I got a 2.9 VR. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nutsy (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (brilliantyellowg60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brilliantyellowg60* »_
really, then show me one for sale right now








not one that has sold, one I can buy TODAY <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0">


I have one for sale.


----------



## tachycardia (May 14, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (Nutsy)*

What does it come with? 
Edit: http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4075915


_Modified by tachycardia at 9:28 AM 10-16-2008_


----------



## Nutsy (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (tachycardia)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4075915


----------



## MKIII and Sons (May 4, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

don't mind him, it's just phil.
i do have a question for you regarding importing your rado from canada.
im, thanks.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (MKIII's KING)*

Yeah, sure. No problem. I just PM'd you.


----------



## R411YE DUDE (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (VR6V10)*

There lots of VWMS parts out there.
In my attic I have a brand new VWMS VSR,
I also have shift knobs, knobs with boots attached,
the same shifter assembly as Kmacd posted and 
new in a funky bag MK2 control arm bushes.
Oh yeah also a steering wheel and a 3 point harness.
Also still looking for another 3 point harness.
And dont forget those real deal VWMS blue windshield banner sticker.
Please don't ask to buy anything its not going anywhere. I've been collecting for a long time.


----------



## Roten (Mar 13, 2007)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (R411YE DUDE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R411YE DUDE* »_
In my attic I have a brand new VWMS VSR...


Unless your attic is an engine bay, that is absolutely pointless.
Are you suggesting the "brand new" 18-year-old manifold you have has never been mated to a motor?


----------



## R411YE DUDE (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (Roten)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Roten* »_
Unless your attic is an engine bay, that is absolutely pointless.
Are you suggesting the "brand new" 18-year-old manifold you have has never been mated to a motor? 

Well I got or found it online about 4 years ago and since I've been building a business and purchased my first house so time and money have been tied up.
Yes it is brand new never been mounted. It didn't come with all the bits just the manifold and the plastic valve.
Maybe I'll hang it on my wall as art.


----------



## kevinmacd (Sep 4, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (R411YE DUDE)*


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (kevinmacd)*

hey fellas............if you guys happen to stumble into anyone who has one FOR SALE........send them my way. pleeeeease........... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Nutsy (Aug 14, 2000)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (Nutsy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nutsy* »_
I have one for sale.









Still have it for sale!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4075915


----------



## dankvwguy (Jul 24, 2005)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (abt cup)*


_Quote, originally posted by *abt cup* »_
IMO...even if the A59 kit is readily available...I'm not sure how many people will want it. Honestly...I don't think it looks all that great. The Abt kit looks much better to me.
The A9's like the RS prices are way over inflated. The prices being thrown around is ridiculous.








The VSR to me is a piece of VW history...not hyped up Vortex bling.

you sir, are crazy
its not just because its OEM VW goodness, the car just looks great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (dankvwguy)*

love that kit.....color not so much...but the kit/rims work great


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: Who owns the VSR? (special-ed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *special-ed* »_2 different types of A8s big bolster and small bolster. definitely rare because they are crazy expensive but more readily available than a vsr

i was under the impression that the only difference in the a8's were the lower portion. the later ones i believe shared the srd bottoms.
as far as the vsr's go i had my chance to get one a few years back, the guy had 3!


----------

